# Allowing Emergency vehicles to pass.



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Im sure it seems like a obvious to most of us what you need to do when a emergency vehicle is upon you. 

This morning I had an ambulance come up behind me. I pulled over as quick as possible with it perfectly safe to do so . the vehicle in front of me didnt and held the ambulance up for about 200m - 300m. He has 2 opportunity's to pull over and get out the way safely but didnt.


Eventually he did . I followed the guy into the petrol station just coincidence both going into there. So i asked him why he didnt get out the way for it.
I got a typical small minded retards answer to be honest im surprised someone hasnt swung at the bloke previously with his attitude :lol:.

My understanding is you are required to move out the way when its safe to do so not causing any risk to you or any other road user~?.


Just interested in others thoughts on this. :driver:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Get over ASAP, its obvious as clearly every second count!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

You would be amazed how many people don't see or hear the wailing Christmas tree that has come up behind them because the rear view mirror is only for checking your hair in and the radio is on so loud!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You do need to use common sense. 

Some people panic and jam the brakes on and cause more of a hindrance than a help.

I get out the way as soon as possible. Usually if you are paying attention that should be before they catch you up and getting into making rash decisions.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


I would if it was safe but I'd do everything I could to get out of the way so legally, I'm not sure but I would.

As soon as I hear sirens I'm on it, looking everywhere seeing where it's coming from so that I can get out of the way before it's near me...

Police cars here seem to overtake and weave in and out of traffic etc but the Ambulances and Fire Engines need all the help they can get and it really annoys me when I see an Ambulance especially held up behind someone that could easily pull aside to let them past.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SystemClenz said:


> Get over ASAP, its obvious as clearly every second count!


My thoughts exactly. :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Stevesuds said:


> You would be amazed how many people don't see or hear the wailing Christmas tree that has come up behind them because the rear view mirror is only for checking your hair in and the radio is on so loud!


:thumb: Yup


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've always wondered what the best course of action is on a country road where you can't pull over.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stevesuds said:


> You would be amazed how many people don't see or hear the wailing Christmas tree that has come up behind them because the rear view mirror is only for checking your hair in and the radio is on so loud!


i agree with you there mate!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You do need to use common sense.
> 
> Some people panic and jam the brakes on and cause more of a hindrance than a help.
> 
> I get out the way as soon as possible. Usually if you are paying attention that should be before they catch you up and getting into making rash decisions.


This is my issue with people panicking when they see the emergency services. I was travelling on a dual carriageway a few months ago the driver in front who was at the junction for a roundabout decided just to slam on the brakes and stop this then meant her and I were blocking the approaching vehicle. She did finally move after some gentle persuasion which allowed us both to get clear of the roundabout and more importantly the ambulance


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

The one thing that I have noticed in my area is that when an emergency vehicle is approaching, majority of the time here there is no space to pull over, so vehicles on both sides just stop, this works great as the vehicle can then weave in and out on both sides of the road.

Drivers need to stop panicking when they see one coming up fast, stay calm look where you can give space safely and do it.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


I remember an incident a couple of years ago near here when a guy did just that, triggered the traffic light cameras and got fined for it, they even threw it out on appeal.. So for me no, sorry at red lights I ain't going anywhere. And as some one who once held a Police Instructors ticket it boils my **** to have to do that! No bloody common sense anymore, any form of camera will NEVER replace proper road policing!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Will_G said:


> This is my issue with people panicking when they see the emergency services. I was travelling on a dual carriageway a few months ago the driver in front who was at the junction for a roundabout decided just to slam on the brakes and stop this then meant her and I were blocking the approaching vehicle. She did finally move after some gentle persuasion which allowed us both to get clear of the roundabout and more importantly the ambulance


Obviously due to her superb actions this delayed the ambulance....


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Saj said:


> The one thing that I have noticed in my area is that when an emergency vehicle is approaching, majority of the time here there is no space to pull over, so vehicles on both sides just stop, this works great as the vehicle can then weave in and out on both sides of the road.
> 
> Drivers need to stop panicking when they see one coming up fast, stay calm look where you can give space safely and do it.


What he said


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

All folk need to do is "think" rather than panic when they notice emergency vehicles. Some folk like mention just stop dead and don't think about where they've stopped whilst I've watched numerous people behind them trying to negotiate the driver who's clearly seen the emergency vehicle and overtake the stopped vehicle wondering what's happening (don't think the mirror, signal manoeuvre comes in to play) .. 
Like others have said a little bit of common sense is all that's required and it's saves any issues and delays for the emergency services ..


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the ambulance service line on crossing red lights is don't do it. On balance it's pretty dam dangerous to cross a red light. 

Their line is if you can't let an ambulance through a junction without crossing a red light, just wait till the lights turn. More often than not they will be able to get round he other side.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha, what about those who follow ambulances through traffic!!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Some people panic and jam the brakes on and cause more of a hindrance than a help.


It's amazing how many drivers do that, see and hear blues and twos and just stop, leaving the emergency vehicle having to slow right down to negotiate around them.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Legally speaking, drivers aren't considered 'qualified' to be able to negotiate through a red light, at the end of the day though 9 times out of 10 you've got a fair bit of leeway after the red light before you're in the path of oncoming traffic and if I was in that situation I'd try to move out of the way. I'd say the cameras are the main issue here, the problem with the cameras is that they don't pick up the emergency vehicle in the shot, so I'd imagine this would be very hard to prove. I'd like to think most police would let this slip if they saw it in a patrol car, they are human after all!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S4Steve said:


> Legally speaking, drivers aren't considered 'qualified' to be able to negotiate through a red light, at the end of the day though 9 times out of 10 you've got a fair bit of leeway after the red light before you're in the path of oncoming traffic and if I was in that situation I'd try to move out of the way. I'd say the cameras are the main issue here, the problem with the cameras is that they don't pick up the emergency vehicle in the shot, so I'd imagine this would be very hard to prove. I'd like to think most police would let this slip if they saw it in a patrol car, *they are human after all!*


I beg to differ sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stevesuds said:


> You would be amazed how many people don't see or hear the wailing Christmas tree that has come up behind them because the rear view mirror is only for checking your hair in and the radio is on so loud!


This!! 

People don't look behind them at all.

I'm glad to say that I do check my mirrors and will spot flashing lights coming up behind me and pull aside. But on ocassion I have gone to pull in and the person behind hasn't noticed the emergency vehicle until it's right on top of them and suddenly swung in behind them.

General Public = Moron


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I remember last summer when i was doing motorbike lessons i was in the center of newcastle and heard sirens when i approached a roundabout - the instructor told me off because i was looking for it to the left even though i had right of way!

Driving/riding instructors teach you to pass your test in a robot fashion and leave a lot of new drivers totally unable to deal with the unexpected!


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive always had a great respect for emergency services drivers because for me it isnt a danger the speed there doing because obviously you cant adhear to limits on way to an emergency but the sheer stupidity of other road users that are a danger to the emergency services its not a hard thing to know when its safe to pull over and when its not if you cant judge that correctly you shouldnt even be on the road!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

as has been said already the standard of driving is awful , many times on an emergency run the first car in a line pulls over and the second and even 3 rd pull out to pass not having noticed the Ambulance behind . I used to get fair angry (when I first started )but have over the years got used to it .
The best thing to do is if its clear indicate and slow down its ultimately up to the emergency vehicle driver to get passed safely , same as going through traffic lights which are on Red they get treated as a give way junction.
There really needs to be a big lot of advertising on tv and in the papers on what to do in the event an emergency vehicle approaches as a lot of drivers haven't got a clue ......


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i worked with a guy some years ago,we were in company van me driving at night when an ambulance came behind me with blue lights flashing i was at traffic lights so i moved out of the way and this guy said f them they have no more right to go through the red light than we do let them wait,i said i hope you never need an ambulance and he went quiet.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


You are NOT permitted to cross a red light at any time unless directed by a uniformed police officer.
You will get a fine and points if caught, there is no exemption except as I stated previously. 
The emergency services will find a way round. As a matter of fact they shouldn't tailgate you to get you to move out of the way.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.north-wales.police.uk/advice__support/emergency_vehicles.aspx

◾Remember: Emergency vehicle drivers are specially trained and have exemptions to the law that you don't have, so you must not go through red lights or speed to allow them to pass.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

ardandy said:


> http://www.north-wales.police.uk/advice__support/emergency_vehicles.aspx
> 
> ◾Remember: Emergency vehicle drivers are specially trained and have exemptions to the law that you don't have, so you must not go through red lights or speed to allow them to pass.


That's a great link, thanks.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ardandy said:


> http://www.north-wales.police.uk/advice__support/emergency_vehicles.aspx
> 
> ◾Remember: Emergency vehicle drivers are specially trained and have exemptions to the law that you don't have, so you must not go through red lights or speed to allow them to pass.


Good find :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

As an Advanced Level 1 Police driver I can recognise most of the scenarios above.

These are my thoughts as the driver who needs to get through.

Most drivers do not check their mirrors enough. It sounds like over kill but check my rear view mirror about every 20 seconds. I am never surprised to see a emergency vehicle behind me. I would have spotted it long before I could hear it.

Best action is to stick on your left indicator and reduce your speed. No need to suddenly brake just come of the gas. The indication shows the driver that you have seen them.

If your are stuck in lane 3 of a A road or motor way and you cannot get into lane 2. Carrying on at your normal speed and move into lane 2 when it is safe to do so. Again the driver will appreciate this much better than you slamming on your brakes to get in behind the car next to you.

If you are in a narrow street. Again keep moving at your normal speed and then pull to the left.

Traffic lights. Tough one this for both sides.

There is no exemption for members of the public to go through a red light. As mentioned above I have read on line that people have appealed red lights tickets and it has been refused. Wrong but a camera has no common sense.

You do not have to move out of the way of an emergency vehicle. We have to treat a red lights as a give way.

On the borough that I work on. I know most of the phasing of the lights. So as I come toward. I will look at the traffic pattern and work out what my best route is. There are times when I will go 'off side' so I do not need to push traffic through the red light in front of me. I know they have no exemption and I had 1 occasion where a vehicle pulled forward for me and thought 'i'll just carry on across'. T Boned by a car coming from the left. Once an accident happens. Whatever call I am on way to I will have to cancel and stop at the accident no matter how minor. Traffic police will attend and investigate why the accident happened. If they fell I am to blame I will get points, banned, or gripping the rail at the Old Bailey if someone has died. It is treated very very seriously.

On a very busy junction or if I am crossing an A road and there is fast flow traffic going left to right. I will stop way back from the junction and turn everything off, lights and two tones. I will sit and wait until the light change everything back on and make my way.

I do not want vehicles doing 50, 60 70 mph to slam on their brakes once they have seen me or not as the case may be.

It may be frustrating at times for the driver if a vehicle in front does something not quite right. However, for me it is forgotten about in moments and I move on to the next hazard/vehicle.

Best to arrive at the call I am attending.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

iPlod999 said:


> As an Advanced Level 1 Police driver I can recognise most of the scenarios above.
> 
> These are my thoughts as the driver who needs to get through.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments  :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

That one raises a point "avoid bus lanes" suppose its the same as red light cameras if your snapped in a bus lane :wall: :wall:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

What to do when Emergency Vehicles Approach


If you had an emergency or a loved one was in peril you would want the emergency services to reach them as quickly as possible. In an emergency situation minutes can seem like an eternity to those waiting for help. Everyday police, fire and ambulance vehicles respond to urgent calls. Precious time lost getting there could mean the difference between life-and-death.

The biggest problem for emergency vehicles in reaching the scene of an emergency is motorists who panic at the sound or sight of the Blues and Two's (sirens and two-tone horns). Some drivers stop in the wrong place and others don't give way at all, especially during rush hour.

By following a few simple rules, you can help the emergency services get to the scene faster and safer:

Emergency drivers are especially trained to drive in emergency situations. When you hear emergency vehicle sirens, don't panic, stay alert, and avoid being distracted. Keep the noise level down in your vehicle, continue to look and listen and be prepared for more than one emergency vehicle. Sometimes it can be difficult to work out where the siren noise is coming from. If you can't see the emergency vehicle, other driver's reactions such as slowing down or pulling over, may give you a clue to which direction the emergency vehicle is coming. When you do see the emergency vehicle's flashing lights in your rear view mirror. Scan the road front and sideways and try to anticipate the likely route the driver of the emergency vehicle will take. If you're on a long road with no turnings ahead, it's sensible to assume that the emergency driver wishes to drive straight on and get past you. You should not slam on your brakes or stop abruptly blocking the road or a junction. Look ahead for a safe area where you can pull over. You should use your vehicles indicators or hand signals to let other drivers and the emergency vehicle driver know your intent to pull over. Wait for the emergency vehicle to pass and watch for more than one emergency vehicle. Check to make sure the way is clear and signal before merging back into traffic. Never follow or try to outrun an emergency vehicle which is responding to an emergency call. If you do, you most likely will be breaking the speed limit and could also face charges of careless or dangerous driving. Never try to overtake a moving emergency vehicle displaying flashing lights unless directed to do so by a police officer or emergency personnel.
Emergency Vehicles and Driving situations

On a Motorway: The emergency services will use the hard shoulder if all lanes are blocked, so don't drive onto, or block the hard shoulder. Pull over to the inside lane if possible and wait for the emergency vehicle to pass. Watch out for more than one emergency vehicle. The emergency vehicle may be en-route to a road traffic accident, so prepare yourself in case you are approaching the incident. Check to make sure the way is clear and signal before merging back into the fast-flowing traffic lane.

Accident Scene: When passing the scene of an accident do not be distracted or slow down unnecessarily (for example if an accident is on the other side of a dual carriageway). This is called rubbernecking and could cause another accident if you slow down or take your eyes of the road to have a look.

One-Way Street: If you are travelling along a one-way street or a two-way road where the outside lane is congested? In this situation, it would be proper to continue at a reasonable speed letting the emergency vehicle follow you until it is clear and safe for you to pull over.

Brow of a hill or blind bend: Don't stop on the brow of a hill or blind bend. This action is likely to put the emergency vehicle driver in further jeopardy.

Hospitals - Fire Stations: Don't pull over at the entrances of these premises as you may hinder one of their emergency vehicles from leaving.

Stopped or Parked Emergency Vehicle: When you see a stopped emergency vehicle, slow down and continue with caution giving the emergency vehicle a wide berth. Watch out for obstacles, other drivers, and Rubbernecker's.

At Road Junctions: All approaching vehicles from all directions must give way to an emergency vehicle until it passes through the junction. Never block the junction as this could impede the emergency vehicle.

At Traffic Lights: all approaching vehicles from all directions must give way to an emergency vehicle until it passes through the traffic lights.

Red Traffic Lights: If you are stopped at red traffic lights, with an emergency vehicle behind who wants to get past and his way is blocked by your vehicle. You cannot legally advance through the red traffic stop light. Legally you should wait until the lights turn green, continue forward and pull over as soon as it is safe to do so, letting the emergency vehicle pass you.

Box Junctions: If you are stopped at a box junction, with an emergency vehicle behind who wants to get past and his way is blocked by your vehicle. You cannot legally enter the box junction until it is your turn.

Bus Lanes: The same rules apply, if you enter a bus lane to let an emergency vehicle past, you are liable to a fixed penalty fine.

Every day drivers face the dilemma of breaking the rules to help expedite the emergency vehicle. We can debate the rights and wrongs of these situations; But the fact is, the only person with the proper training and legal exemptions to break the rules, is the emergency driver.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


No, you are still committing a traffic offence by doing this unfortunately. If they'd do you for it in these circumstances I don't know, probably not.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I paid £65 quid for stopping in a box junction to let an ambulance pass. Having been in an ambulance with a sick relative and remembering how frustrating it was being stuck I would do it again. Totally unfair though.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

The key to it all is to not panic, depending on the road you are on generally you should be able to just indicate slow down a bit and just pull over as far as is safe, hopefully the drivers in front, behind and on the other side of the road will do similar and the vehicle can get through and we just resume where we were and everything carries on as normal with no fuss.

However, the vast majority of people just panic, stop, pull over, sharp braking etc etc etc or some are just totally oblivious to everything going on as they are texting or something!

Its frustrating for us as motorists seeing others being complete muppets so it must be extremely frustrating to the ambulance driver who has a diabetic in the back going into a coma, an elderly person having a heart attack, a young child having an epileptic fit or something but as long as matey boy in his souped up Corsa managed to get his text to 'his ho' or something then the world is all good I suppose......


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

As many have said once you have been the recipient of care at the hands of an emergency vehicle your whole outlook changes.

I have been a passenger in an ambulance using full "blues and two's" on more than one ocassion as far as I'm concerned anyone that deliberately gets in the way of an ambulance during the course of an emergency should be prosecuted right up to the level of a prosecution for manslaughter if someone impedes an ambulance and as a result the patient dies, yes it can be just a couple of minutes are the difference between life and death.

Unfortunately all to often it seems there are morons sitting behind the steering wheel of a car thinking that ambulance has no more right to get where they are going than they have, have never had the experience of needing the help of an ambulance, if they or someone close to one of them were in that position they would shout louder than everyone else about it, forgetting they have caused similar delays themselves.

I have to be careful because I cannot say all the things I want to on a public forum without the swear filter being activated, so suffice it to say if you see an ambulance on its way to either answer an emergency or to the hospital with a patient on board showing "blues and two's" please do your utmost to get out of the way safely and legally, remember it could be one of your mother's, fathers, brothers, sisters, son's or daughters that needs that ambulance and could you live with yourself if you delayed someone you loved getting the treatment they badly needed?

Please also remember the ambulance will often turn off the blue's and two's whilst they are in progress so they don't disturb the patient only turning them back on when there is an obstacle in the way they need to pass, so try your best to help them you never know when it might be you that is calling on them for help.

From "someone that has good reason to be grateful to the people driving these emergency vehicles"


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

On the police driving courses one of the areas which is constantly tested is Human Aspects.

You do not and should not show any physical or verbal action towards another driver. So if during the runs you tut or shake your head at another driver. During the debrief of the drive the instructor will let you know

If you do it in your final drive you fail.

I can honestly say that I do not react to what other drivers mah do. A professional driver should not be surprised what someone does in front of them. Your vision should be good enough so that you either see that the driver knows you are there and making their move or far enough away from them so you get none of the surprises.


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Are you legally allowed to pull forward past red traffic lights to get out of the way though?


I'm a professional driver and have just sat through 7 hours of training today towards a new qualification that all HGV drivers need to have by September.
A portion of this was spent on emergency vehicle response and our instruction is to stay put at red lights, you can be prosecuted for breaking the line, even if you think it is safe.
Similar instruction for bus lanes and solid white lines, keep moving until it's safe to pull over.
From a personal point of view, panic causes so many problems, drivers just freeze at the appearance of blues and twos regardless of where they are, not helpful to the driver of a 44 ton vehicle trying to find somewhere to get out of the way. My sympathies to all drivers in the emergency services, you must get so frustrated.


----------

